# 14 Cruze LTZ subwoofer system?



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Prior to (finally) installing a head unit in my Cobalt, and thus running RCAs to the back for the sub amp (as well as my speakers), I ran my signal off a line-out converter connected to the rear deck speakers. Rear door speakers should do what you need, yes, as I believe they are full range. The LOC had a remote-turn-on wire that was run to the amp.


----------



## ThinnestShark11 (Jan 24, 2020)

MP81 said:


> Prior to (finally) installing a head unit in my Cobalt, and thus running RCAs to the back for the sub amp (as well as my speakers), I ran my signal off a line-out converter connected to the rear deck speakers. Rear door speakers should do what you need, yes, as I believe they are full range. The LOC had a remote-turn-on wire that was run to the amp.


Would either of these work?








NVX XPLOC2 2-Channel 300W (150W/ch) LOC - Sonic Electronix


NVX XPLOC2 • 2-Channel 300W 150W Per Channel Premium Super Low Distortion Adjustable LOC • 2-Channel Premium Adjustable Line Output Converter • 3:1 Step Down With Adjustable Output • 300w Total Maximum Input 150w Per Channel • Super Low Distortion




www.sonicelectronix.com













Rockford Fosgate RFHLC 2-Channel High-to-Low Level Converter


Rockford Fosgate RF-HLC Line-Out Converter • 2-Channel Speaker Level to RCA Output Converter High-to-Low Converter • 2-Channel High-to-Low Level Converter • High-to-Low Signal Converter to Connect 2-Channel Amplifiers to Radios Without RCA Output • Output Voltage: Up to 3V low-level •...




www.sonicelectronix.com


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yup, those look plenty similar - I just had a PAC one. Nothing too fancy, worked decent enough for the many years I had it in the car.


----------



## ThinnestShark11 (Jan 24, 2020)

MP81 said:


> Yup, those look plenty similar - I just had a PAC one. Nothing too fancy, worked decent enough for the many years I had it in the car.


Do I have to hook it up to both rear door speakers or would one be ok?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Usually it needs both, as it is a 2-channel output, but you could just as easily tap into the same feed twice and get what is essentially a mono output.


----------



## ThinnestShark11 (Jan 24, 2020)

MP81 said:


> Usually it needs both, as it is a 2-channel output, but you could just as easily tap into the same feed twice and get what is essentially a mono output.


I’m going to hook it up to both rear door speakers.. Woule 450 rms be too much for stock alt and stock battery?


----------

